# Best tricep isolation exercises for mass?...



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Seen as I'm switching up my program to an 8-9 day week which will include an arm say for a few months to see how I get on, im looking for the best Isolation exercises to put on mass? Making sure all the heads are hit in a session.

Any ideas?

Im thinking things like, Rope pull downs, weighted bench dips, DB skull crushers etc.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i would say for putting on mass you need dips/close rip bench/some version of skull crushers.

for your arm workout pick 1 of the above and do 2 working heavy sets of 8-12 reps. then do something like rope push downs for 2 sets of 12-15 reps. your arms should be fried after that 

then go home rest and eat as this is were mass is built


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

for me, lying extesion's for isolation, close grip bench, dips, and to finish of 2 heavy sets pushdowns


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

*LATERAL HEAD*

close grip bar press

dips

push downs straight bar

rope push downs

db kick back

*MEDIAL HEAD*

reverse grip bar press

dips

reverse grip pushdown

*LONG HEAD*

close grip bar press

reverse grip bar press

lying extensions

db overhead extensions

cable overhead extensions

one arm db overhead extensions

*SAMPLE WORKOUT*

mass builder:close grip bar press 1x6+1x8+1x12

rope push downs -lateral head 2x12+1x15

reverse grip push downs -medial head 2x12+1x15

one arm db extension -long head 2x12+1x15

:cool2:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

12 sets for triceps fooook me thats alot. how many would that sample be doing for back then 22?


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> 12 sets for triceps fooook me thats alot. how many would that sample be doing for back then 22?


Mate maybe the sets look a lot to you but the weights are not big other thing is 12 sets x 6 reps and another thing is 12 sets x 12 reps...

now its A SAMPLE individuals will change reps and sets accordingly to their needs,and their experience....there are two generall ways to train

short sessions high- intensity and long sessions low-intensity.

As for my back training session atm cutting 5 exercises,25 sets total,350 reps total but its my ive been training for 30+years......so no big thing


----------



## Wood88 (May 30, 2009)

I usually hit my triceps with dips, dumbbell extensions and pressdowns (alternate between rope v-bar and straight bar). Sometimes i will throw in some close grip bench presses just for a change.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

stavmangr said:


> Mate maybe the sets look a lot to you but the weights are not big other thing is 12 sets x 6 reps and another thing is 12 sets x 12 reps...
> 
> now its A SAMPLE individuals will change reps and sets accordingly to their needs,and their experience....there are two generall ways to train
> 
> ...


yes mate i no that but what i was getting as what as he is trying to build mass he is proberly better approaching it from a high intensity lower amount of rep/set approach. if cutting then as you said youself more reps and sets makes sense but for bulking it usually does not altho again as you said this differs from person to person but i personally think 12 sets for triceps would get most people overtraining especially if natty.

Just my opinion of course we are all different


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> 12 sets for triceps would get most people overtraining especially if natty.
> 
> Just my opinion of course we are all different


12 sets of triceps..is only 4sets of 3 differant exercises..a basic routine


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

3-4 sets for me at moment.

1working set of CGBP

1working set of weighted dips

cable pushdown with either bar or v-bar.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Why the need for an isolation exercise?

Most listed are compounds - and I agree they are the better exercises for tri growth/development. If your training over a long week (8-9 days) then you should be able to afford two good compound exercises for your triceps.

I'd go with close grip bench as the main. Google JM Press and Rock and Rolls - two exercises that done right really hammer the tri's


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Six sets of cgbp all to failure. :thumb:

You tried kickbacks,big mass builder:thumb: ... :whistling:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Will adding CGBP not mean i'll be overtraining my chest, considering im going to be giving it a hammering a few days earlier?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Will adding CGBP not mean i'll be overtraining my chest, considering im going to be giving it a hammering a few days earlier?


Thats why you have the option to train tri's with Chest...it's a great exercise to throw in right after chest to begin tri's....JMO ...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Will adding CGBP not mean i'll be overtraining my chest, considering im going to be giving it a hammering a few days earlier?


No, you can minimise the chest involvement by not bringing the bar as far down.

Close grip, bring bar down to nipple height but stop and pause about 6-8 inches above, then power back up.


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> No, you can minimise the chest involvement by not bringing the bar as far down.
> 
> Close grip, bring bar down to nipple height but stop and pause about 6-8 inches above, then power back up.


Would using DB in a hammer type grip at my side perhaps isolate the Tri's better?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Personally I have always used overhead dumbell extensions(both hands at same time) for my mass builder. Never needed anything else.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Would using DB in a hammer type grip at my side perhaps isolate the Tri's better?


I dont think so,the best tris mass builders are:

close grip bench press (secondary hit the middle of your chest)

reverse grip bench press

dips

lying tris bar extension to the head (scull crushers) past the head (french extension) in a flat or incline or decline bench

db overhead extensions

reps 8-12 work better sets 3-4

:cool2:


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

stavmangr said:


> I dont think so,the best tris mass builders are:
> 
> close grip bench press (secondary hit the middle of your chest)
> 
> ...


Cheers, I have chest 2morro morning. You think I should put CGBP in at the end of my session 2morro as my arm session isn't until Friday? Or just stick it in on Fri.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> Cheers, I have chest 2morro morning. You think I should put CGBP in at the end of my session 2morro as my arm session isn't until Friday? Or just stick it in on Fri.


Nope,stick to your chest routine and leave CGBP to your arm day.

If youre after mass do one or two compounds and finish off with a light isolation set so that way you train 2a and 2b fibers like:

*TRIS*

CGBP 1X10,1X8,1X10 (all heads)

DIPS 3XFAILURE (all heads)

FINISH OFF

STRAIGHT BAR OR ROPE PUSH DOWNS 1x20 (beef the lateral or side of your arm)

*BIS*

bar curls 3x8-10 change grip in every set regular (all heads),close(peak),wide (inside)

incline db curls 3x10

FINISH OFF

db consetration curls (use the continious tension method) 1x20

The above arms workout train all the heads ,2a +2b fibers and the 3 positions of muscle flexion (midrange,stretch,contracted) of bis and tris.


----------



## hocky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

i do skullcrushers superset with cgbp followed with overhead ez bar extentions followed by rope press downs with only one set to failure on each exersise with two warmup sets. it seems to touch all the bases


----------

